# Looking for a Slim Jim and a pepperoni flavor jerky recipe



## rob sicc (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi,

I've been making Jerky for a very long time.  I have the process down.  The only thing I play with is different recipes.

I have been in search of a recipe that will make my snack sticks taste as close to a slim Jim as possible.

Does anyone have a good Slim Jim and / or pepperoni recipe?

All help is welcome.

Thanks in advance.

Rob


----------



## sb59 (Jul 27, 2014)

Lot of good recipes on this site >  http://lpoli.50webs.com/index.htm

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Snack Sticks.pdf


----------

